# ABA Swap Distributer Help



## optikNurve (Oct 5, 2001)

Can someone tell me how to swap the cis-e 'guts' into an aba distributer?
Thanks!
James


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (optikNurve)*

-Mark the position of the trigger wheel with respect to the rotor 
-Hold the distributor securely in a vise
-Tap down firmly on the rotor end of the distributor shaft this will release the trigger wheel from the splines allowing the shaft with the gear still attached to drop out the bottom of the distributor, make note of any washers between the trigger wheel and the distributors body
-Remove the hall sender unit 
-Do this to both the CIS-E and the ABA's distributors 
-Put the CIS-E hall sender unit into the ABA distributor body 
-Put the shaft back into the ABA distributor body 
-Place the gear end of the shaft down onto a solid surface, 
-Position the CIS-E trigger wheel on the ABA distributor shaft lining up the marks you made earlier, make sure to re-use any washers that may have been between the trigger wheel and the distributor body
-Put a 13 or 14 mm deep socket over the rotor end of the shaft,
-Tap down firmly on the socket this will drive the trigger wheel onto the splines
-You're done. 



_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 11:20 PM 6-10-2003_


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (ABA Scirocco)*

sorry man I'm more of a visual learner so do you have any pics???
I can't really do anything unless I have pics so let me know...
jAMES


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (topduko19)*

Sorry, no.


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (ABA Scirocco)*

it would be easier to buy the tt kit and swap your aba gear onto your cis dizzy's gear and use the tt's adapter plate.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (zero666cool)*

Now really, converting an ABA dizzy is quick and easy but removing the gear off of the ABA distributor is a big pita, the amount of time you'd spend doing that, far exceeds the amount of time it takes to convert the distributor so, if you're planning to use a knock sensor igntion or a digi system, the procedure I've describe is BY FAR, the easiest, cheapest and best way to go. However, if you want to run with a conventional, mechancal and vacuum advance distributor like is found in most CIS car then you've got no choice but to use the TT adapter and swap gears.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (ABA Scirocco)*

pulling a gear out takes one whack from a plastic dead blow.
less than 10min to do it
hardest part was getting the two distributors needed.
I used an ABA distributor cost me $43 (Ebay) and the CIS-E Knock sensor internals cost me $3 (junkyard). plus this will look much cleaner, no extra seals or wierd junk.
TT wants $62+shipping for the ABA (gear, bushing and seals)


_Modified by vwpoorboy at 10:52 AM 8-17-2006_


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (optikNurve)*

hey James did you get this figured out? what did you end up doing? I just did this, i can walk you through the internals swap if you need. it's not as hard as people think. IM me if you need anything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlimMJS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (vwpoorboy)*

Am I on the right track here or what? I'm having trouble doing either of the two methods...
*I have the two Distributors like you have pictured here*









*Should I be hitting it at the top to drive the shaft out? (using a 2lb. dead blow hammer here)* 









*I have the rotor slot marked where it should be on the wheel* 









*Alternatively, to do the gear swap method, you just need to remove this pin and swap ears then use an adapter bushing, right?* 






























I'm not sure which method would be easier. I could go for either. Can I get some help or tips or something? Thanks.

_Modified by SlimMJS at 11:51 AM 9-18-2006_


_Modified by SlimMJS at 2:04 PM 9-18-2006_


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (SlimMJS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlimMJS* »_Am I on the right track here or what? I'm having trouble doing either of the two methods...
*Should I be hitting it at the top to drive the shaft out? (using a 2lb. dead blow hammer here)* 
That's exactly where you should be hitting. A couple of good blows with that hammer and the shaft with the gear should drop out the bottom. And those marks you put on the trigger wheel look good too.
Personally, I'd modify the ABA distributor, it's much easier. Getting the pin out of that gear is a pain to get out. If you decide to go that route, take a really close look at the pin, it's every so slightly bigger at one end than the other drive it from the smaller end. You've got to hit really, REALY hard to get it out. Some people have reported good sucess drilling though the center of the pin first.









*I have the rotor slot marked where it should be on the wheel* 









*Alternatively, to do the gear swap method, you just need to remove this pin and swap ears then use an adapter bushing, right?* 









I'm not sure which method would be easier. I could go for either. Can I get some help or tips or something? Thanks.

_Modified by SlimMJS at 11:51 AM 9-18-2006_

_Modified by SlimMJS at 2:04 PM 9-18-2006_


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (SlimMJS)*

SLIM a quick tip.............
stand the gear up in some really hot oil before you go smacking things around. i learned the hard way by mushrooming my ABA shaft. i cleaned it up with a dremel but it'd been better to not do it in the first place.
i figure if you have all you need there is no sense in buying more stuff just swap it over and send me the money you would've spent


----------



## SlimMJS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (vwpoorboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpoorboy* »_SLIM a quick tip.............
stand the gear up in some really hot oil before you go smacking things around. i learned the hard way by mushrooming my ABA shaft. i cleaned it up with a dremel but it'd been better to not do it in the first place.
i figure if you have all you need there is no sense in buying more stuff just swap it over and send me the money you would've spent









Yeah, I've been smacking the **** out of it and the top of the ABA shaft is satrting to mushroom/flare out a little. Argh. Since I think the shaft of the 1.8 is the one that we will be using, I started with the ABA for practice. Isn't that right?


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (SlimMJS)*

i don't know if there is a difference..i do know the diameter of the shaft is the same but if you're using the ABA dizz ideally you'll be using the ABA shaft... the "guts" are the hall effect, connector and electronics up top. 
Did you try putting it into hot oil?


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (SlimMJS)*

did you get this done yet?
also can you put a few pics of the knock sensor distributor up here if you haven't torn it all apart yet. it would be good referfence for the next guy and then maybe a couple pics of the hybrid distributor (make sure to get the reluctor wheel, just like the shot of your ABA dizzy).
that would be very appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
especially cause i pulled mine apart and forgot to mark the reluctor wheel and i can't get the car to start


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (vwpoorboy)*

Here's how it lines up on mine.


----------



## G60orbust (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (ABA Scirocco)*

wow that was easy!
just make sure the dizzy's body is on something %100 solid before you hit the shaft with a hammer. I used a chunk of exhaust pipe I had laying around








the trigger wheel bent a little. I think a 11mm deep socket would work better than a 13mm. just used a flat screwdriver to straighten it back up


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (G60orbust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60orbust* »_wow that was easy!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's why I recommend this method to anyone who asks.


----------



## G60orbust (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (ABA Scirocco)*

just got to be careful and don't get too carried away trying to put the trigger wheel back on
tap! don't pound


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (topduko19)*

Finally got off my b*tt and did it.
Posted series of pics here: http://www.putfile.com/joeqpublic/images/ for anyone who cares (yeah, my camera sux).
Of course I mushroomed the ABA shaft, but "fixed" it with my newly purchased Dremel.







Also the slot on the shaft was a bit deformed -- used a large flathead scredriver and file to get to back to shape ... it will chew up the rotor internals if not right.
To ease removal of the 2nd one, instead of using hot oil, I sprayed WD40 down the shaft and let it sit for a few hours -- came off in no time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope my motor swap goes this easy LOL.
Thanks for the tips -- ABA Scirocco, vwpoorboy, et al.








EDIT: PS, ABA Scirocco's picture above with how it lines up is PERFECT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by papichulo7 at 10:52 AM 3-25-2007_


----------



## G60orbust (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (papichulo7)*

I used penetrating oil on it


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (G60orbust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60orbust* »_I used penetrating oil on it









OK MacGuyver, actually I had that too but figured WD was pretty much the same thing.








Doing this "swap" definitely saved some $$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (papichulo7)*

Finally bought a _real_ camera and updated the distributor window swap pics (that I could) -- now my engine swap can officially begin LOL









_Quote, originally posted by *papichulo7* »_Finally got off my b*tt and did it.
Posted series of pics here: http://www.putfile.com/joeqpublic/images/ for anyone who cares (yeah, my camera sux).
Of course I mushroomed the ABA shaft, but "fixed" it with my newly purchased Dremel.







Also the slot on the shaft was a bit deformed -- used a large flathead scredriver and file to get to back to shape ... it will chew up the rotor internals if not right.
To ease removal of the 2nd one, instead of using hot oil, I sprayed WD40 down the shaft and let it sit for a few hours -- came off in no time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope my motor swap goes this easy LOL.
Thanks for the tips -- ABA Scirocco, vwpoorboy, et al.








EDIT: PS, ABA Scirocco's picture above with how it lines up is PERFECT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by papichulo7 at 10:52 AM 3-25-2007_


----------



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (papichulo7)*

I used a shop press to get each distributor apart, I posted a few pics on my thread as well to help others if needed.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3245966


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (60356901930964993997)*

A shop press is the way go, that's certainly what I would have used if I had one, much less chance of doing any damage to the parts.


----------



## G60orbust (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (ABA Scirocco)*

what head gasket should be used? I tried the 2.0 16V and it's steaming ?


----------



## VW2ptSLOW (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (G60orbust)*

If anyone is interested, Ive got an ABA full distributor for sale, so PM me. Thanks and good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (VW2ptSLOW)*

when you replace the hall sender or sensor-whateveryoucallit; is there any cutting of wires, or anything of that nature? or do you just remove and re-screw the small phillipsheads that are visible on the top? -thanks


----------



## 89wolfsburg (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (PoVolks)*

so if I am using my stock CIS injection, I would have to use the adapter ring?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (89wolfsburg)*

The topic of converting the ABA distributor to work with older engine management systems keeps coming up both on and off forum so I put up a web page detailing the procedure. http://www.geocities.com/sciro...n.htm


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (ABA Scirocco)*

Is it possible to swap the Guts of a CIS Dizzy into an ABA Dizzy and run the Knock sensor setup from CIS-E?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (dogginfox)*

CIS distributor with vacuum advance etc, NO.
CIS-e distributor without vacuum advance, YES.


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (ABA Scirocco)*

Thanks everyone, Looks like Ill be buying a CIS-E Dizzy


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA Swap Distributer Help (dogginfox)*

I'm pretty sure you could use the guts from a digifant distributor too. There are a lot more digi VWs out there than CIS-e VWs, so that should make it a bit easier for you find a suitable dizzy. The thing to look for a distributor that uses the same rotor as the ABA.


----------

